# t-111 siding re-do



## miss.skid (Sep 15, 2008)

we are buying a beautiful riverside 2200 sq ft ranch house built in 1991. the builders put t-111 siding up but i don't think anything was put on to preserve it. most is in good condition with some small areas that need replaced. how is the best way to go about this? pressure wash and apply what type of preserver? we don't want to paint as we like the wood look. also do we make the small repairs and then pressure wash and let sit to get some of the "weathered" colorization back into the wood?


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome Miss.Skid:
T-111 is not weather-proof, it does need protection. If you don't like paint, consider solid color stain; it is more protective, allows the wood grain to show through and keeps everything the same color.
I would make the repairs, pressure wash and then apply the solid color stain. It comes in some beautiful colors from new cedar to weathered wood.
Glenn


----------



## miss.skid (Sep 15, 2008)

i have seen most of the solid stain colors and haven't been impressed, (my family owns a small hardware store) but i haven't seen the 'weathered wood' stain yet. i will keep an eye out for it. thanks for your help


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 15, 2008)

Also pay close attention to the edges of the plywood T-1-11.
That is where the water will absorb the most. Usually at the bottom of the sheets you need to seal the ends.
You could also let it weather a bit, then apply some Thompson's water seal or something similar.

Marine varnish.


----------



## handyguys (Sep 16, 2008)

Stain - Solid colors will protect best. Semi-transparent are next best. Sorry inspectorD - Not a fan of Thompson's. 

Do not put on something like polyurethane or varnish (film forming finishes) they will peel and crack.


----------

